# travelling Auckland(newly immigrant)



## mujeeb_mughal (Jun 20, 2012)

I have just got the resident visa and planning to settling down in Auckland, but the problem is nobody knows me there.Any suggestions how to travel and finding the cheapest accomodations and job. Kindly tell me how much money is permitted (kiwi dollars) at the airport. Thanks in advance.


----------

